# Tamale Pie (Cajun Corner)



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

1 lb Round steak, cut in bit size cubes or ground meat can be used
2 gloves of garlic, minced
2 onions, chopped
1 cup salad oil (Olive oil)
1 can niblet corn or a can of regular sweet corn
1 can tomatoes
3 tablespoons chili powder
1 1/2 cup yellow corn meal
3 eggs
1 cup milk 
1 1/2 teaspoon salt (I generally leave out the salt)
pepper to taste
1 jar stuffed olives
3 tablespoons butter


Cook meat, garlic, and onions in oil about 15 minutes. Add corn, tomatoes, chili powder dissolved in a little water. Cook about 15 minutes more, stirring constantly. Add yellow corn meal, well beaten eggs, milk, salt, pepper, stuffed olives, and butter. Cook 15 minutes stirring constantly. If you don't, it will burn. Then pour into a 3 quart casserole dish and bake about 1 hour at 350 degrees. Serves 8 :vs_cool: 
(I LLLOOOOOOVVVEEE THIS)


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This sounds good to me! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Brainbucket said:


> 1 lb Round steak, cut in bit size cubes or ground meat can be used
> 2 gloves of garlic, minced
> 2 onions, chopped
> 1 cup salad oil (Olive oil)
> ...


I agree, this does really sound goooooood.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Ok, I have to ask.......how’d you learn to cook so well????

But wait......what size jar olives? 


I’m health conscious (most of time) an avoid salt but just had craving for green olives an bought a 21 oz jar for my salad. 

I love tamales so can’t wait to try this.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

I use a 10 oz jar of olives. When you live in Southern Louisiana, it's easy to pick it up because everyone cooks down here. I've grabbed some Louisiana cookbooks as well.:vs_cool:


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Brainbucket said:


> I use a 10 oz jar of olives. When you live in Southern Louisiana, it's easy to pick it up because everyone cooks down here. I've grabbed some Louisiana cookbooks as well.:vs_cool:


I've got a friend near Lafayette who doesn't cook like you do.

Getting through my last batch of gumbo, going to try some of yours. :devil3:


----------

